# adaptar un potenciometro de volumen



## alfredo7576 (Sep 16, 2007)

tenia un home theater, pero murio el dvd ahora compre solo el dvd y adapte el bajo y los 5 parlantes, pero no puedo bajarle el volumen, 
quiero adaptarle un potenciometro pero no se donde ni de cuanto tiene que ser, el sistema es de 100 watts

si alguien me puede ayudar.

muchas gracias


----------



## zaiz (Oct 30, 2007)

Según lo que te entiendo, yo haría esto:

Pondría potenciómetros en las salidas del DVD antes de meterlas al amplificador (que supongo que es donde no puedes controlar el volúmen). 

Con este circuito que propongo en la imagen, podrías controlarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Hola.

En tu DVD no hay una opción para bajar el volumen, dices que es nuevo, mira tu manual, tal vez tenga esa caracterista.

Por lo que comentas tienes un 5.1, eso quiere decir que tu DVD tiene un salida para cada canal de audio, o estoy interpretando mal.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 30, 2007)

Si terminas poniendo potenciometros te conviene comprar en tandem para controla todos desde una sola perilla. y recuerda que el volumen suele ajustarse mejor con potenciometros logaritmicos que lineales.
Saludos.


----------

